# Whole lot of woman



## Gfc (Dec 11, 2012)

Frankly, some of the topics on this board are a little depressing (understandably i guess). Being the festive season, perhaps it would be good to share some good news marriage stories? I'll start.

My wife and I are happily married for ten years and been together for 17 years, we have two great kids, Ben 7 and Anna 5, and another due in June - we decided to have another baby after many years of debate (my debating skills were no match for my wife's).

The road has not always been easy, given child rearing, family carry-ons, incessant work pressures, me generally being an a-hole, her being a hoarder and very, very untidy, but we've been diligent on the whole at working through issues as they've arisen and it's worked for us so far. And a counselling has helped where we'Ve either been too lazy or to blind to help ourselves.

I count myself lucky though, as my wife is honest, true and all woman. So our marriage's success is underpinned by her virtues by no small degree I suspect - can't take all the credit then!

Now more than ever i realise, and am tuned to, the best way to gauge how our marriage is fairing is to often reflect on how we look, listen and talk to each other. And at present, things are good.

What nice things have you got to say about your better half?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

My wife stayed with me for over 17 years and believed in my dreams.
Many times we have fought over issues big and small , but both of us stayed.
Without her support, this business we own would not have been successful.
Many times she has questioned my leadership, but she have never crossed the line into disrespect.
She loves and respects me.
_She knows exactly how to hold ,and treat a man._
She's a very special type of woman,
At least to me.


----------

